# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Lokakuun rautatieyhtiöstä

## antti

Nevskij express junalle kävi valitettavan ohraisesti, kuten kaikki uutisia vähänkin seuranneet tietävät. Tässä junassa uutisen mukaan oli veturi ja 12 vaunua sekä reilut 200 matkustajaa ja 20 miehistön jäsentä. Eli tosi paljon työväkeä per asiakas. Jos olisi pitänyt arvata hk-määrä, olisin vastannut jotain kuski ja pari konnaria ja pari kyypparia ravintolavaunuun eli jotain 5 henkeä. Millaisiin tehtäviin nämä 20 henkeä voisivat jakaantua ruskijunassa, olisi kiva kuulla todellisten junatietäjien vastaus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nevskij express junalle kävi valitettavan ohraisesti, kuten kaikki uutisia vähänkin seuranneet tietävät. Tässä junassa uutisen mukaan oli veturi ja 12 vaunua sekä reilut 200 matkustajaa ja 20 miehistön jäsentä. Eli tosi paljon työväkeä per asiakas. Jos olisi pitänyt arvata hk-määrä, olisin vastannut jotain kuski ja pari konnaria ja pari kyypparia ravintolavaunuun eli jotain 5 henkeä. Millaisiin tehtäviin nämä 20 henkeä voisivat jakaantua ruskijunassa, olisi kiva kuulla todellisten junatietäjien vastaus.


Ruskijunissa on tapana olla yksi palvelija/vaunu, ja muissakin tehtävissä on varmaan tuplamiehitys, eli silloin jos lakee yhteen 12 palvelijaa, 2 kuskia, 2 konnaria, 2 kokkia (ruskijunissa ruoka valmistetaan paikan päällä), 2 tarjoilijaa, niin se tekee 20 henkeä.

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

En halua ottaa mitään kantaa tilanteeseen naapurimaassamme. Oikeassa _ravintola_vaunussa kuitenkin on enemmän työntekijöitä kuin kaksi. Yhdysvalloissa on ollut jopa seitsemän! Tarvitaanhan oikeassa ravintolavaunussa keittiöpäällikkö, kaksi kokkia ja muutama muu henkilö. Ravintolavaunussa on siis enemmän työntekijöitä kuin suomalaisessa työmaaruokalassa!

Kahdella työntekijällä voi ehkä hoitaa baarivaunuja Avecran tyyliin: toinen tarjoilee ja toinen lämmittää mikrossa pakastepitsoja.

----------


## moxu

Raflassa on oltava myös kassanvalvoja. Siis se, joka ottaa vastaan rahat, jotka kyyppari tuo asiakkailta. Tuon kokoluokan raflavaunussa lienee kaksi kyyppariakin ja siihen sitten keittiöpäällikkö ja kokki tai pari päälle, niin johan on vaunussa 5-6 hengen asiansa osaava henkilöstö.
Sisältääkö noiden vaunupalvelijoiden toimenkuva myös meikäläisen konduktöörin toimenkuvan? Ovien avaamisen ja sulkemisen sekä samovaarin lämmittämisen lisäksi luulisi muutakin asiaan kuuluvan. Ainakin Repinissä matkalippujen tarkastus on kuitenkin VR:n kiertävän kondarin tehtävä ja muut asiakirjat tarkastetaan ihan muiden virkamiesten toimesta.

----------


## TEP70

> Ainakin Repinissä matkalippujen tarkastus on kuitenkin VR:n kiertävän kondarin tehtävä ja muut asiakirjat tarkastetaan ihan muiden virkamiesten toimesta.


Eipä nyt oikeastaan ole. Vaunuemäntä/isäntä vastaa siitä, että oman vaunun matkustajilla on matkaliput. Ilman lippua ei sisään pääse. VR:n konduktööri kyllä leimaa liput myös, mutta se on minusta vain Suomen puolen muodollisuus.

Luulen, että vaunuemäntä/isäntä laatii matkan alussa oman vaununsa matkustajista luettelon, jota tarvitaan rajatarkastuksessa.

Ravintolavaunussa on muuten myös vaunun päällikkö, joka saattaa olla sama henkilö, joka vastaa rahaliikenteestä kokonaisuutena.

----------


## Move on

> Luulen, että vaunuemäntä/isäntä laatii matkan alussa oman vaununsa matkustajista luettelon, jota tarvitaan rajatarkastuksessa.



Laaditaankohan matkustajaluetteloita myös maan sisäisessä liikenteessä?

----------

